# Cobalt Lung?!



## alex1501 (13/12/19)

First there was a "Popcorn Lung", then the "Iron Lung" and now we have the "Cobalt Lung".
Wondering: What will happen to us, if they discover the "Gold Lung"?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Raindance (13/12/19)

Guy's we seriously should not worry about vaping. I have researched potatoes and have incontrovertible proof that anyone that has ever even just heard to name of this malicious substance mentioned in a whisper has or will eventually die! Seriously, vaping is the least of our worries!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## alex1501 (13/12/19)

Raindance said:


> I have researched potatoes and have incontrovertible proof that anyone that has ever even just heard to name of this malicious substance mentioned in a whisper has or will eventually die!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/12/19)

@Raindance 

Revenge of the killer potato

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/12/19)

Cobalt lung sounds like a superhero power

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/12/19)



Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (14/12/19)

Popcorn lung sounds tastier.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Resistance (14/12/19)

Raindance said:


> Guy's we seriously should not worry about vaping. I have researched potatoes and have incontrovertible proof that anyone that has ever even just heard to name of this malicious substance mentioned in a whisper has or will eventually die! Seriously, vaping is the least of our worries!
> 
> Regards


Potatoes are addictive too."Tomato, Tobacco, and Potatoes all seem rather different produce and, as far as man is concerned, all have different uses *—* tomatoes for food, tobacco for smoking, and potatoes for toddlers’ first ventures into the world of art*—* but they are in fact all members of the same plant family, the Solanaceae, and as such have a rather similar genetic framework."

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (14/12/19)

Potato lung :your lungs grows tubers that sags down to your groins.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (14/12/19)

Resistance said:


> Potato lung :your lungs grows tubers that says down to your groins.


Is that what those are! I thought those just got heavier.

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

